# crazy connector



## LIL L (Apr 9, 2008)

my grandma gave me this crazy connector when she was cleaning up and asked me what i can do with it. i've managed to find out that its an *3.5mm Mono Plug to F Female* now what i cant find is what i can do with it. any help?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Lil_l :wave:

It looks like a satellite (cable?) coax connector to 3.5mm adaptor.


(Forgive my warped sense of humour... I'm English :grin
What to do with it? 

1) Thank Grandma
2) put it in a box/cupboard and hand it down to your grandchildren (as & when). By that time technology will have moved on & it will be a valuable antique?
3) put it on eBay - someone will buy it.
4) Keep it as a momento of when grandma gave it to you, then go to 2 above.
5) Go down to a shopping mall, leave it on a seat/bench and see how long it is before it dissapears.
6) Put it in a drawer and forget about it & let you kids (as & when) find it when you're gone to kick up the daisies, let them ponder on what it is.
7) Donate it to the Smithsonian Institute and see how many days go by before it is returned with a polite note saying wtte "Thanks but no thanks"
8) Send it to D_F who also haunts the Electronics section of TSF too. He collects anything! :laugh:

I can't think of 9 & 10....


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

:lol:

I should have chosen "Steptoe's Son" as my pseudonym .. 

now as it happens I have a few of those myself and a few corresponding sockets .. 

usage .. 

power supply adapters (low current),

fixing the broken cable on a 2.1 speaker system .. some have RCA others have this jack

hearing aid jack

external speaker for that tinny old transistor radio from the 60's :grin:

helping to fill that empty drawer that you don't quite know what to do with ...


----------



## TheShadowFl (Feb 12, 2008)

Someone has made an adapter to go from anything to anything.

The female end is apparently for a coaxial cable and why you'd ever want to go from coax to a mini phone jack is beyond me. Maybe an antenna input for some small device.

Something neat for the ol' junk box!

I have boxes and drawers full of stuff like that ,,,,, that I'll never ever use.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Beyond a do-it-yourself power plug I can't see much use for it. Even so, I'd give it a spot in my drawer-o-stuffs.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

A mate of mine has an old TV (8 inch black and white) with a 3.5mm socket for its aerial connection. How times have changed. Who'd have known 20 years sgo we'd have been recieving data by light?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Hmm..more than 1 place I could use something like that

I use an old CB for a weather radio- It runs off of an old 350W ATX power supply. I have it placed where there is a butt connector in the coax line going to my computer for the TV tuner. I just unplug from there, and it goes F jack to BNC to CB jack. It works to tune in NOAA...


----------

